# No WiCd in Gentoo?

## Xywa

Hi,

Just spotted this news:

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- net-misc/wicd-1.7.4-r3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Joonas Niilola <juippis@gentoo.org> (2020-02-05)

# Stagnant upstream with latest release from 2016, python2-only, no maintainer

# in Gentoo, no notable ebuild action in years, multiple bugs open. Blocks

# pygtk removal.

# Switch to alternatives such as,

# net-misc/connman, net-misc/dhcpcd, net-misc/netifrc, net-misc/NetworkManager

# and so on. Removal in ~90 days. #708316
```

I use Gentoo since 2005, and WiCd package were a game changer for me for WiFi and networking. Since I use WiCd I had NO problems at all. No question on forum etc. So what next? Is there any alternative in portage as simple and effective as WiCd? Or could I keep it in some way?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sooner or later you should change because the python2.7 will no longer be updated.

As portage say you can try net-misc/NetworkManager.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Good news https://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/message/f2b25d68d18c7089a2247129c210d497

----------

## Ant P.

If it goes away, connman is the next best thing. I just use wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd.

----------

## dmpogo

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

>  I just use wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd.

 

+1.  This combination works pretty flawlessly for me

----------

## HeXiLeD

I got mixed feelings about wicd.

I loved it but it always crashes on me.

I was giving it a try to connman + vpn setup but... somethig is not right.

wpa also seems a nice alternative.

----------

## UberLord

Don't forget the shiny dhcpcd Qt and GTK+ front ends  :Smile: 

----------

## Zucca

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Don't forget the shiny dhcpcd Qt and GTK+ front ends :)

 ++

Came here to say this.

In my experience dhcpcd is a software that "just works".

----------

## dmpogo

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Don't forget the shiny dhcpcd Qt and GTK+ front ends 

 

dhcpcd works so well out of the box, that I don't even know what frontends are for  :Smile: 

----------

## UberLord

Awwww shucks, you guys make me blush   :Embarassed: 

----------

